# supprimer des photos sur ipad



## cillab (23 Octobre 2010)

bonjour à tous je voudrais supprimer certaines de mes photos,sur mon ipad que j'ai syncroniser avec i photos quelle est la manip merci de vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2010)

Tu ne peux pas les déselectionner dans iTunes et resynchroniser ton iPad (bref, comme on fait avec un iPod) ?


----------



## cillab (23 Octobre 2010)

merci de ta réponse mais je n'ai pas d'ipod


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2010)

Je te suggérais de faire avec ton iPad comme on fait avec un iPod : refaire la sélection de tes photos sur iTunes (onglet photos) et refaire la synchronisation de ton iPad. OK ?

En aucun cas je te disais d'utiliser un iPod


----------



## cillab (23 Octobre 2010)

merci de ta réponse mais comment veut tu que je sache comme on fait avec un ipod je n'en ai pas


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2010)

et moi j'ai pas d'iPad alors je procédais par analogie

Ton iPad, tu le synchronises via iTunes ?
Dans iTunes, tu vois ton iPad et tu dois avoir plusieurs onglets : musique, applications, photo, films Si tu vas dans l'onglet photo, peut être peux tu refaire la sélection qui t'intéresse et delà refaire la synchronisation avec ton iPad. Non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------

Regarde la copie d'écran ci dessous :


----------



## cillab (24 Octobre 2010)

ok merci je vais voir par ce biais  bon week end


----------



## john_dewinter (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais supprimer mes photos importées de mon iPad (une vingtaine) qui ne sont donc pas synchronisées, mais sans avoir à employer le symbole de la corbeille 20 fois. Puis-je le faire en une fois (éventuellement grâce à mon MacBook pro)?

Merci.


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mai 2011)

john_dewinter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais supprimer mes photos importées de mon iPad (une vingtaine) qui ne sont donc pas synchronisées, mais sans avoir à employer le symbole de la corbeille 20 fois. Puis-je le faire en une fois (éventuellement grâce à mon MacBook pro)?
> 
> Merci.



Bonjour,je pense que tu peux essayer comme ça: tu branches ton ipad à ton macbookpro, tu lances iphoto, tu sélectionnes les photos que tu tu veux enlever et tu les glisse dans la bibliothèque photo et l'ordi devrai te demander si tu veux les effacer de ton ipad ensuite soit tu les concerve dans l'ordi soit tu les efface, ça marche avec l'iphone ça devrai le faire avec l'ipad tiens nous au courant


----------



## monsieurcanard (12 Mai 2011)

Pour avoir eu le même problème, cette méthode marche bien.
On refait un import des photos avec iphoto dans un nouvel évènement, on confirme la suppression des photos existantes


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (12 Mai 2011)

Oui ou bien on le fait aussi depuis l'iPad: il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton en haut à droite dans la galerie, on coche les photos à supprimer et c'est fait en une seule fois. Pour vingt photos ça me parait pas être la mer à boire.


----------



## john_dewinter (14 Mai 2011)

C'est vrai qu'il me donnait cette possibilité, je n'y avais pas pensé. Ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique, mais au moins pour beaucoup de photos on est pas obligé de les faire une par une.

Par contre c'est vrai que vu que je n'en avais que 20 les cocher pour ensuite les supprimer reste le plus simple.

Merci Beaucoup!


----------

